# Whats your favorite float?



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

I know a lot of different floats are used in different situations but what is you favorite overall float used. I have been stuck on Thill river floats but I was checking out some Zepplin floats and looking to expand my aresenal...


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Ravens are by far my favorites. I have at all times in my pack a variety from 6.2g up to 24g.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Just those Thills with the spring on the bottom. Take the spring off and apply surgical tubing.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

ravens are my faviorite. if id had to pick clear ones it would be blackbird phantoms or drennan loafers. ive been using phantoms all winter and havent had a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I fish Blackbirds, they work well for me...


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> ravens are my faviorite. if id had to pick clear ones it would be blackbird phantoms or drennan loafers. ive been using phantoms all winter and havent had a problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This might be a dumb question as I think I have the answer but what is the advantage or disadvantage to using a clear one opposed to a painted float?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i use plain thill "steelhead bobbers" caught lots of fish on them and they dont cost 5 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

nastynate2728 said:


> This might be a dumb question as I think I have the answer but what is the advantage or disadvantage to using a clear one opposed to a painted float?


Maybe the fish won't see it as easily? They both catch fish.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Clear floats are less likely to be seen. Colored floats are easier to see under water.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Root Beer.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

This------


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll floatfish with whatevers readily available in the bag. Store bought, custom or Lost and I found.
Still not a fan of plastic floats. They break to easily and cause me to blurt certain words out loudly on the river or stream i am fishing.
The tree hugger in me wants to see them outlawed.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> I'll
> The tree hugger in me wants to see them outlawed.


Dat der is funny stuff..
Here fishy fishy..


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=floa...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_en



http://www.google.com/search?q=bobb...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_en


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

easler24 said:


> Clear floats are less likely to be seen.


Less likely to be seen by the fish?
I have actually had fish ON when they hit the bobber! Or float if you must call it that. It isn't any deterrent to catching fish though, unless you figure in that they'd rather hit the bobber than your offering.....doesn't happen a lot but it does happen.

I always preferred the inch and a quarter chartreuese round foam bobbers, clip the line on both ends. Served me well many years, but bright orange is just as good and easierto find.

And you stole my smart answer there METTLEFISH, although orange or grape are hard to resist :lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder how much light plastic bobbers reflect in the water..


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Black an Orange THILL bobs for life... "STEELHEAD" bobbers.... Doesn't really matter as long as it can be seen then unseen. I am not a snobby ass fancy pants like some people though.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I wonder how much light plastic bobbers reflect in the water..


None, they are made out of fluorocarbon, are you an idiot bro?!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Roger That said:


> None, they are made out of fluorocarbon, are you an idiot bro?!


Sometimes I wish you were made outta fluorocarbon bro..


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I am bro, 250# test me nugg blood. Abrasion resistant, shaking haters off since haters been shook. Straight professional grade.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I watched a guy on an unmentionable NE stream use a stick from the bank and a nightcrawler to hit a steely. He had one in the cooler already, assuming he got that the same way.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Chromedoggy said:


> Old school is no doubt cool.


 
Try a Hubba Bubba chewing gum bobber.
Hoh River, Washington 1999. :lol::lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> the chip riv w drunk chicks in bakinis and a 30 bomb yo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Chip Gurls Gone Wild!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wint you around? if so get a hold of me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Roger That said:


> Don't hate me cause you ain't me.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Not hating on ya at all over that. As a matter of fact, I thank God every day for that exact same reason.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Good on you for thanking an imaginary figure then.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I use the cheap ones when I use one. Try a whole crawler no sinker on a #14 hook in a deep run. It never fails to get a chromer. Flip it out there and let em go naturally. The chrome one cannot resist it.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Frogs are really good too.... especially for summer runs....


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Frogs are really good too.... especially for summer runs....


 I like to use chillychoke's (frogs) also,but i like the little green ones with the red a**hole. REALLY:evilsmile


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> wint you around? if so get a hold of me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I will be over to the GR area very soon.
I 'll give ya a bump.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Wint's floats are the best I've ran, I'm far from a pro though. Really hoping the two I've lost are still hangin on when things warm up, I'll go swimming for em.


----------



## Adrien8100 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ravens,
my favorite one...love it!!!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Rubber water balloons are about a buck a hundred, perch to muskie, instant sizing, tie on, learned that shark fishing in FLA.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Trout Guy 26 makes some really legit bobs.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Roger That said:


> Trout Guy 26 makes some really legit bobs.


I can second that. He made a bunch for me a few weeks ago and they are very nice. Even caught some chrome with them...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish i had someone making me floats.
Might get a chance to fish once in awhile with them.


----------

